# how to know if you are goodlooking



## alligatordude (Feb 4, 2020)

tell or hint at to people who you just met after a lil bit that you are insecure about your looks
if they are genuinely surprised and think ur bullshitting
ur goodlooking

this could be to older coworkers, etc


----------



## needsolution (Feb 4, 2020)

Lol bro


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 4, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Lol bro


its the truth bucko


----------



## dingodongo (Feb 4, 2020)

If you are good looking you know you are good looking


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Feb 4, 2020)

I told my therapist and his foid assistant and they both looked at me and told me "looks don't matter". They told me to stop thinking about my appearance cause it would make my life worse. They never once said anything positive about my appearance or showed any surprise. I'm a trucel and I look disgusting and no one can even virtue signal, they just let me talk about how shit I look and never once act surprised. Even therapists are unintentionally making me more suicidal. I fucking hate them.


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 4, 2020)

dingodongo said:


> If you are good looking you know you are good looking


not if u havent had human contact in awhile and stay in the house all the time and aspie


TraumatisedOgre said:


> I told my therapist and his foid assistant and they both looked at me and told me "looks don't matter". They told me to stop thinking about my appearance cause it would make my life worse. They never once said anything positive about my appearance or showed any surprise. I'm a trucel and I look disgusting and no one can even virtue signal, they just let me talk about how shit I look and never once act surprised. Even therapists are unintentionally making me more suicidal. I fucking hate them.


brutal man
hope you can find meaning in life somehow


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Feb 4, 2020)

Incel trait- when you ask your friends if you are Good-looking, they reply - looks doesn't matter


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 4, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Incel trait- when you ask your friends if you are Good-looking, they reply - looks doesn't matter


YIKES


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Feb 4, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> YIKES


I get that often how about you


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 4, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> I get that often how about you


never got told that in my life
ive been really insecure about acne and shit for a bit so i have stayed in my house with no human contact
but girls have always said i was cute but my face has got more masculine since then


----------



## Enlil (Feb 4, 2020)

absolutely shit way. only ioi in streets can help you know if ur gl.


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 4, 2020)

Enlil said:


> absolutely shit way. only ioi in streets can help you know if ur gl.


this is alot better way are u retarded?
iois can be confusing,
OH IS IT AN IOI IF A GIRL LOOKS AT ME AND THEN QUICKLY LOOKS AWAY
-OH SHE LOOKED AWAY QUICKLY BECAUSE UR UGLY
OH SHE LOOKED AWAY QUICKLY BECAUSE SHE DIDNT WANT TO BE CAUGHT STARING AT SOMEONE HOT AND DOESNT WANNA BE EMBARASSED

IOIs are a gray area
this shit is black and white

if new people think ur fucking with them when u say ur insecure
u are good looking man
like u are retard


----------



## joao (Feb 4, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> tell or hint at to people who you just met after a lil bit that you are insecure about your looks
> if they are genuinely surprised and think ur bullshitting
> ur goodlooking
> 
> this could be to older coworkers, etc


Can I try it with family members??


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 4, 2020)

joao said:


> Can I try it with family members??


no, to people who have no incentive to be nice to you about your looks
and also people who u have recently met in the past month lets say
older than that people will have more incentive to give bluepilled responses


----------



## joao (Feb 4, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> no, to people who have no incentive to be nice to you about your looks
> and also people who u have recently met in the past month lets say
> older than that people will have more incentive to give bluepilled responses


How do i know if someone has no incentive to say i am goodlooking?


----------



## Enlil (Feb 4, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> this is alot better way are u retarded?
> iois can be confusing,
> OH IS IT AN IOI IF A GIRL LOOKS AT ME AND THEN QUICKLY LOOKS AWAY
> -OH SHE LOOKED AWAY QUICKLY BECAUSE UR UGLY
> ...


no man i disagree. maybe you're doing it wrong. ioi doesn't count if foid looked away. ioi count if : it lasts more than 3 seconds & the foid don't blink while doing it


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 4, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> tell or hint at to people who you just met after a lil bit that you are insecure about your looks
> if they are genuinely surprised and think ur bullshitting
> ur goodlooking
> 
> this could be to older coworkers, etc


Nah you’re gonna get bluepilled hard


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Feb 4, 2020)

Just know the first thing about aesthetics and look in the mirror theory


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 4, 2020)

joao said:


> How do i know if someone has no incentive to say i am goodlooking?


example: started at a new job, you have a friend coworker whos a woman in her 30-40s they are usually more low inhib and dont give a shit about hurting peoples feelings


Uglyandfat said:


> Nah you’re gonna get bluepilled hard


*genuinely surprised*
if you cant tell when someone acts genuinely on something
then ur aspie
bluepilled responses come off as non genuine and might take them a second to register what to say, if ur goodlooking they will quickly spew shit indicating how surprised they are like as if it was already programmed in their head and they were just waiting to say it


----------



## Schizoidcel (Feb 4, 2020)

Step 1: Go outside

If you are good looking it will be very apparent fast as random females will want to talk to you for no reason, will smile and be nice to you, etc. This is also why good looking males never develop autism unless something is physically wrong with their brain at birth, they are showered in attention and forced to be social. The opposite is true for ugly males.


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Feb 4, 2020)

You know you are good looking when you are getting approached by women.
Intimidation is a meme, women have no decency and they will try to get what they want by any means necessary.


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Feb 4, 2020)

For fucks sake, if you're good looking people will comment on your looks all the time. I wasn't even that good looking by this forums standards and got flirted with or told I was cute or hot at least once a week in my early-mid 20s by female employees at stores/restaurants or random foids when I went out at night. Even your own relatives will comment on your looks at family gatherings


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 4, 2020)

54UD4D3 said:


> You know you are good looking when you are getting approached by women.
> Intimidation is a meme, women have no decency and they will try to get what they want by any means necessary.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bCH8y4ppg8


les be honest if ur a mental challenged aspie u are not putting ur self in social situations where women are gonna reproach lmao


AlexChase89 said:


> For fucks sake, if you're good looking people will comment on your looks all the time. I wasn't even that good looking by this forums standards and got flirted with or told I was cute or hot at least once a week in my early-mid 20s by female employees at stores/restaurants or random foids when I went out at night. Even your own relatives will comment on your looks at family gatherings


if u work with women ur age yeah, but if ur in ur teens and women 15-20 years older calling u hot/cute randomly is fucked up and not appropriate in a workplace


----------



## Schizoidcel (Feb 4, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> les be honest if ur a mental challenged aspie u are not putting ur self in social situations where women are gonna reproach lmao


Chad can't be aspie. And even if he was females would jump on his cock the one time he goes outside for his psychiatrist appointment.


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 4, 2020)

Schizoidcel said:


> Chad can't be aspie. And even if he was females would jump on his cock the one time he goes outside for his psychiatrist appointment.


how are females gonna jump on his cock because like what i just stated doesnt put him in social situations where women can come up and talk to him


----------



## .👽. (Feb 4, 2020)

I tried it. They gave me tips on how to lool better 🤣


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 4, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> I tried it. They gave me tips on how to lool better 🤣


like what


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Feb 4, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> les be honest if ur a mental challenged aspie u are not putting ur self in social situations where women are gonna reproach lmao
> 
> if u work with women ur age yeah, but if ur in ur teens and women 15-20 years older calling u hot/cute randomly is fucked up and not appropriate in a workplace



I'm not talking about women you work with (although that happens too obviously). I'm talking about paying for your food at McDonalds, or buying tickets for a movie, or checking in at the Dr's office, and the foid employee flirting and telling you you're hot. Sometimes even outright giving you their number or giving you free stuff. If that kind of shit isn't happening to you some of the time, you're not very good looking.


----------



## joao (Feb 4, 2020)

AlexChase89 said:


> I'm not talking about women you work with (although that happens too obviously). I'm talking about paying for your food at McDonalds, or buying tickets for a movie, or checking in at the Dr's office, and the foid employee flirting and telling you you're hot. Sometimes even outright giving you their number or giving you free stuff. If that kind of shit isn't happening to you some of the time, you're not very good looking.


Or you are a manlet


----------



## .👽. (Feb 4, 2020)

AlexChase89 said:


> I'm not talking about women you work with (although that happens too obviously). I'm talking about paying for your food at McDonalds, or buying tickets for a movie, or checking in at the Dr's office, and the foid employee flirting and telling you you're hot. Sometimes even outright giving you their number or giving you free stuff. If that kind of shit isn't happening to you some of the time, you're not very good looking.


Dafuq that happens?


----------



## Patient A (Feb 4, 2020)

Yes = GOODLOOKING
Looks don’t matter = UGLY FUKIN ROPE LOL/ they are ugly or bluepilled af


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Feb 4, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> I said i dont like how i look. They
> Dafuq that happens?



It happened to me all the time in my early-mid 20s. Getting a sandwhich at subway, foid comps it and gives me her number. Buying clothes at a department store, foid uses her family discount on me. Shit like that, yeah. Stopped happening in my late 20s


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Feb 4, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I told my therapist and his foid assistant and they both looked at me and told me "looks don't matter". They told me to stop thinking about my appearance cause it would make my life worse. They never once said anything positive about my appearance or showed any surprise. I'm a trucel and I look disgusting and no one can even virtue signal, they just let me talk about how shit I look and never once act surprised. Even therapists are unintentionally making me more suicidal. I fucking hate them.


brutal.


----------



## Bewusst (Feb 4, 2020)

Look in the mirror in natural lighting with a NEUTRAL expression and don't feel disgusted, ashamed or disappointed. Congrats, you're good-looking!


----------



## .👽. (Feb 4, 2020)

AlexChase89 said:


> It happened to me all the time in my early-mid 20s. Getting a sandwhich at subway, foid comps it and gives me her number. Buying clothes at a department store, foid uses her family discount on me. Shit like that, yeah. Stopped happening in my late 20s


Dafuq u have any pics from your early 20s?


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Feb 4, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Dafuq u have any pics from your early 20s?



Yeah but I'm not super keen on posting them publicly. I wasn't MM tier facially, just had a decent face with a very good body from roiding


----------



## Julian (Feb 4, 2020)

5 girls today told me I'm good looking cya niggers here  I ascended


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Feb 4, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I told my therapist and his foid assistant and they both looked at me and told me "looks don't matter". They told me to stop thinking about my appearance cause it would make my life worse. They never once said anything positive about my appearance or showed any surprise. I'm a trucel and I look disgusting and no one can even virtue signal, they just let me talk about how shit I look and never once act surprised. Even therapists are unintentionally making me more suicidal. I fucking hate them.



Stay strong man!

But yeah as you pointed out, they even unintentionally acted blackpilled towards you. They were willing to lie about the one thing, that “looks dont matter”, which we all know is complete BS, but they werent willing to lie about your looks, like say something positive about the appearance/ some compliment etc.

This is why doctors are snakes for the most part. Its better to avoid them when possible.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 4, 2020)

dingodongo said:


> If you are good looking you know you are good looking


correct 

cant believe there are still people who think bdd is real lol

bdd is called being ugly and knowing it.


----------



## yang (Feb 4, 2020)

gigacope lmao everyone will try to make you feel better


----------



## Deleted member 4087 (Feb 4, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> tell or hint at to people who you just met after a lil bit that you are insecure about your looks
> if they are genuinely surprised and think ur bullshitting
> ur goodlooking
> 
> this could be to older coworkers, etc


way to come off as an unconfident little bitch


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 4, 2020)

aftershock said:


> way to come off as an unconfident little bitch


just beat them up afterwards


----------



## FromEE (Feb 4, 2020)

Most people will tell you, you look good when you say something like that. No one will straight up tell you that you are a basement dweller who ruins the party.


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 4, 2020)

FromEE said:


> Most people will tell you, you look good when you say something like that. No one will straight up tell you that you are a basement dweller who ruins the party.


lol


----------



## FromEE (Feb 4, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> lol


Give me top 3 X songs then I will decide if you can ever quote me again.


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 4, 2020)

FromEE said:


> Give me top 3 X songs then I will decide if you can ever quote me again.


shut up pussy everyone on this server is already my enemy but
1. drake - energy
2. x- look at me 
3. lil skies- i
4. j world - all girls at the same


----------



## FromEE (Feb 4, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> shut up pussy everyone on this server is already my enemy but
> 1. drake - energy
> 2. x- look at me
> 3. lil skies- i
> 4. j world - all girls at the same


Funny meme answer, you can keep quoting me.


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 4, 2020)

FromEE said:


> Funny meme answer, you can keep quoting me.


keep barking for me dog


----------



## FromEE (Feb 4, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> keep barking for me dog


woof woof


----------



## Limbo (Feb 5, 2020)

If u don't get baby IOI you are not as good looking as you think you are.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 5, 2020)

Limbo said:


> If u don't get baby IOI you are not as good looking as you think you are.



Baby?


----------



## Limbo (Feb 5, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> Baby?



1 to 3 years or a little older, they aren't self aware at all they act very primal. One of the few baby ioi I received was when some guy was carrying her little daughter facing me and she started touching her hair then the guy looked at me to see who the creep was if I was making funny faces or something lol I was just standing still waiting for my parent. I'm no Chad Btw but my midface is really solid but 1 feature kills me badly,Too much testosterone.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Feb 5, 2020)

See my signature

If you ain't getting the pussy thrown at you, then you're UGLY.

@Amnesia come school these copers


----------

